
Why the Arabic world turned away from science (2011) - pidg
http://www.thenewatlantis.com/publications/why-the-arabic-world-turned-away-from-science
======
techdragon
Much more detailed than I expected, and yet somewhat lacking in reach. It
stops with Ash'ari and ignores further intellectually repressive trends that
developed over the next thousand years, notably Wahhabism which has led to
much of the problematic fundamentalists we currently have.

(Note: Not a Muslim, or much of a theological scholar, just an occasional
student of interesting historical stuff.)

------
amai
I believe this list might be relevant:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Muslim_scientists](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Muslim_scientists)

